
'Whole Earth Catalog' Demise Party: The Night They Couldn't Give It Away (1971) - edward
https://news.google.com/newspapers?id=KHpIAAAAIBAJ&sjid=H4wDAAAAIBAJ&pg=6506%2C5681152
======
alexleavitt
"Let's help fight high-rise buildings in San Francisco." Welp...

But on another note, if you're fascinated by this history, I highly recommend
Fred Turner's excellent 2008 book, "From Counterculture to Cyberculture:
Stewart Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism"
([https://books.google.com/books?id=2SNFpgX_WigC](https://books.google.com/books?id=2SNFpgX_WigC)).
His more recent article, "Burning Man at Google: a cultural infrastructure for
new media production," is also a great read
([http://nms.sagepub.com/content/11/1-2/73](http://nms.sagepub.com/content/11/1-2/73)
;
[http://web.stanford.edu/~fturner/Turner%20Burning%20Man%20at...](http://web.stanford.edu/~fturner/Turner%20Burning%20Man%20at%20Google%20NMS.pdf))

------
ohthehugemanate
If you're interested, Stuart Brand released a book in 2009 that he calls an
"eco-pragmatist manifesto". ( [http://www.amazon.com/Whole-Earth-Discipline-
Ecopragmatist-M...](http://www.amazon.com/Whole-Earth-Discipline-
Ecopragmatist-Manifesto/dp/0670021210)) the thrust of it is that it's too late
to save the earth from humanity; its time to focus on saving humanity from the
earth. He comes out in favor of cities, nuclear power, and GM foods in great
detail, with enough footnotes to keep you busy for weeks. Interesting and
entertaining read... And loaded with tidbits you can throw at your less savvy
friends at dinner parties.

------
fishanz
I grew up with this book (TWEC) in the house, and I found this arrival
interesting, but it left me hanging. Anyone know whatever became of the 14800
that left with the one guy? Did they ever regroup to put it towards something?

------
xixixao
As if a sober Raoul Duke wrote it.

